# How important is camping lighting to you?



## BrookErickson (Feb 22, 2021)

_*Hi all,*

I thought this is an important discussion: How important is camping lighting to you? For me, when camping good lighting is essential. It sets the mood, illuminates the dark and allows it to become an even more enjoyable experience. I currently use lanterns, but I am also playing around with LED lights too.
So tell me why lighting is important to you whilst camping and what product do you use at the moment?_

*Happy camping!*


----------



## MihajloSimsic (Mar 5, 2021)

Very important. Lighting allows you to finish tasks at night that you couldn't finish during the day. You should treat your batteries like socks or food, always bring more. Especially since I often camp in areas with bears I always sleep with my headlamp on and my bear mace handy. Even during their less active seasons like late fall or even deep winter.

"A man who sleeps with protection is a fool on every night except one"


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Very important; in the tent; its my temporary home, after all.
IMO artificial lighting in camp, outside the tent reduces the ambience/experience provided by the flickering campfire light... my outside the tent lighting is limited to 2, dim, solar garden lights and only there so I can find the tent in the dark after putting the fire out at O-Dark-Thirty..

(Edit) when I cook while camping, I almost always am done before dark.
In the tent I use 120 volt, 350, or more, Lumen (bright enough to read by), LED house hold bulbs powered by a small, efficient inverter running off of a 50 amp hour, 12 volt, battery. This also serves standby power failure duty, at home; just carry it to any existing table lamp (already equipped with an LED bulb) plug the lamp into the inverter, switch the inverter on... and the neighbors will wonder why you have light and they don't...

















Enjoy!


----------



## EsmeraldaRoy (4 mo ago)

Care should be taken in advance about how the camping will be illuminated in the evening. Of course, no camping can do without evening gatherings around the campfire. These are songs, tea, and communication in a cheerful company. A bonfire will also provide some light. However, you can't do it alone, and it's worth taking a couple of steps to the side as you plunge into complete darkness. So buy a large lamp, and also bring a handheld flashlight. It can be small, like this one https://www.amazon.com/Vont-Flashlight-Flashlights-Water-Resistant-Accessories/dp/B089T8HDBV. In emergencies, he will help you out.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Welcome! to the forum, EsmeraldaRoy!

Enjoy!


----------

